# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met ZNA Ziekenhuis Middelheim

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
ZNA Ziekenhuis Middelheim
Lindendreef 1
Antwerpen

Bezoek de website van ZNA Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met ZNA Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## nat

Wij zijn in dit ziekenhuis prima geholpen. Wij hebben er een behandeling KID ondergaan en dat is heel goed verlopen. Het enige lastige is dat je iedere keer voor de behandeling een soort borg moet betalen, je papieren moet laten zien en dan na de behandeling datzelfde waarbij de behandeling direct wordt betaald. De kosten voor medische consulten liggen weer veel lager dan in Nederland.

----------

